# Kettle/Brinkman mod and first cook



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been working on this setup for the past couple of weekends mating an old Weber kettle with a Brinkman charcoal smoker.  I ran a smoke and temperature test yesterday and threw some spareribs while I was at it.
Although I had temperature and venting issues which still need fine tuning the ribs came out great.
The temps ran between 220 and 300 throughout the cook.  I smoked the ribs for exactly 4.5 hours.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 26, 2011)

Does the smoke form a condensate on the kettle cover?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Does the smoke form a condensate on the kettle cover?


No, it does not.  Besides, I'm using a clay saucer as a heat sink/diffuser in place of the water bowl.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 26, 2011)

What's the purpose, a larger cooking surface? That's my guess anyway.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2011)

pacanis said:


> What's the purpose, a larger cooking surface? That's my guess anyway.


Yes, exactly the reason.  I find the stock Brinkman grate setup lacking in space but perfect for some cooks.
I've done the tried and true Brinkman mods and this was the next step.  The kettle just sits on top of the smoker body, and roped around with rope gasket.  The kettle is not permanently attached so I can go back and forth between the two setups.  

Here's a better view of the rope gasket creating a seal between the kettle and the smoker body.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 26, 2011)

Well that's a darn fine idea then, lol.
I didn't realize you could still use the grill as a grill either. I'm not familiar with how the bottom is set up on those. That's a great multi-tasker then.

Why do you suppose the temps were so jumpy?
Was the clay dish filled with sand, water or anything?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2011)

I meant the Brinkman smoker can go back to its original config in seconds by removing the kettle.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2011)

I cut out a large 12" diameter hole at the bottom of the kettle so it's pretty much useless on its own.  Besides, the kettle was very old and had several rusted out areas at the bottom.

The clay saucer was wrapped in tin foil for easy cleanup of grease drippings.  No water used.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 26, 2011)

Gotcha.
I wasn't sure if smoke could pass up through however that ashcan is attached. 
Good use for it since it was rusted out.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 2, 2011)

I decided to abandon this kettle set up mod and use the ECB (el cheapo Brinkman) in its intended config.  The prior mods I've made to the ECB have already in itself greatly increased its efficiency.  It can hold temps of 225-300F for 10 hours on a single chimney worth of charcoal.  This particular Brinkman model used to be an electric smoker which was fair at best.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 2, 2011)

Well you gave it a good go anyway. 
It did look like a nice way to gain some floorspace.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice mod RoadFix.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.  

If I come across a 55 gal drum or a large whiskey/wine barrel I'll turn one of them into a smoker instead.   I just love the sight and smell of thin blue smoke....lol....


----------

